# TWRP 2.0 install issues



## karthikram93 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey so I've been trying to install the new touch version of cwm but even though I rename the file to PG05IMG.zip it never recognizes it....I used revolutionary to root it so should I be doing something differently?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

karthikram93 said:


> Hey so I've been trying to install the new touch version of cwm but even though I rename the file to PG05IMG.zip it never recognizes it....I used revolutionary to root it so should I be doing something differently?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Are you going into recovery to try and flash this or bootloader? It should be through bootloader unless you have a bad download then it will reconize your file IF its on the root of the sdcard.


----------



## karthikram93 (Nov 6, 2011)

Aahh yea I kept making the mistake of putting it in the place that root explorer opens up in instead of the SD card haha thx tho man

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## bullhead00 (Jul 21, 2011)

I wasn't aware there was an official TWRP 2.0 release for the Thunderbolt yet. Is it stable to run or experimental only?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Been running it for weeks now and I have no issues with it. Seems stable and I have flashed many roms Nd made many back ups and restored back ups many time. I like the touch screen version over the volume rocker.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## pcar1947 (Jul 11, 2011)

Ran Twrp for several weeks no issues until yesterday. Tried to flash a rom and received e: sdcard not recognized notification. Would not read sd card. Reflashed original CW problem went away.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Wynnded (Jul 16, 2011)

I ran it for what must have been over a month. I never had any issues until I needed to try to restore a backup. I couldn't get it to restore no matter how recent the backup was made, even if it was made the same day. It seems that there _may_ be occasional issues for individuals, but overall it's really quite slick.


----------



## karthikram93 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yea actually I only ran twrp for a week or so but after i tried restoring to a backup that i made just before flashing another rom it would just sit at the HTC screen forever....I had to flash another rom and get CWM back to restore to a previous backup lol


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

karthikram93 said:


> Yea actually I only ran twrp for a week or so but after i tried restoring to a backup that i made just before flashing another rom it would just sit at the HTC screen forever....I had to flash another rom and get CWM back to restore to a previous backup lol


same thing happened to me. just sits at the HTC screen I am back to CWR as well. it is a shame because i liked the touchscreen aspect.I will try RZR tomorrow it has touch as well.


----------

